# HELP: Is this just an adjustment period??? Please advise...



## familysnows (Oct 5, 2008)

Since Lightning is my first Havanese and the oldest dog we've adopted, I have some questions and concerns. Sorry this is long.

As I said in my intro posts, we have a busy house with lots of people and Lightning is 2 years old. The household he came from had 2 adults, 2 teenagers (1 boy/1 girl) and 5-6 other dogs. Before we decided to adopt him we had visited him a half-dozen times and had him to our house 3 times, once overnight. He seemed so friendly and adaptable. We immediately fell in love with him!

Some of the reasons we wanted to adopt him (besides loving him) include companionship for my elderly uncle on the days I work (2x week) and for my youngest child who has Down syndrome. I simply want to foster the bond so that they can snuggle and love him. I do not have service expectations of Lightning. My other goal is to have Lightning become a therapy dog. I am speech pathologist who works both in schools and hospitals and I think I would love to incorporate him into my therapy.

When we brought Lightning home almost 2 weeks ago, his personality was a little different. He has been extremely attached to me and seems more shy/fearful (especially of men, but not uncle Jay). He barks and sometimes growls (no teeth) when people come to the door or even into the room he's in. Fast movements also seem to make him nervous (growl) sometimes, but not always. He also seems to pee from fear. I have tried lots of things and have been doing lots of reading. Please tell me this is just part of an adjustment period in adopting a 2 year old dog.

He is getting a little better. Some of the things I have tried include:

having guys ignore him when they first enter the room and then give him a treat with an open hand.
having everyone but me feed and treat him
having others take him out for walks and play with him

He seems happier every day. He plays more and eats better, but he is still exhibiting these behaviors. I made a belly band for him and use a pad in it. It needs to be changed almost every time I take it off. He doesn't empty his bladder in it, he seems to pee a lot outside, but there is always a yellow wet spot (varying between the size of a pea and a 50 cent piece). I am always surprised about this because it will be wet even when I don't think that he seemed scared/excited about something. He doesn't seem to have a bladder infection, no difficulty urinating, doesn't seem to be in pain. Could this be related to his neutering this past summer? It doesn't necessarily seem to fit the definition for submissive pee either. His previous owners said he didn't do this at their house and I do believe them, but sometimes it is such a small amount I wonder if I would notice if I didn't have the pad on him. The thought of it kinda stresses me out - no one wants a stinky house!

So what do you guys think? Please help - we love him and want to keep him, but they will take him back if it doesn't work.  We want it to work and haven't given up yet.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

There are a lot of threads on here about "marking" and I'm thinking you might want to do a search, or if I can remember them I will post them here for you to read.

I'd have to say that my Posh who I got from the breeder at 6 months old-she was going to be a show/breeding dog but turned out to be a bit small, most definitely has chosen me as her "person." She has taken about six months to warm up to the rest of the family. She used to go on hunger strikes, and just sit in her crate when I wasn't home, wouldn't come out to hang out with the hubby or my kids. She also went through a period of time where she was growling at my four year old. I know some people on the forum think that growling is a natural way to "warn" us. But in my house it's not okay, ever. It took some time to get the pack order straight in the house, and I have a dominant bitch, so she has also had some issues with marking in homes with other dogs present (or at my agility class! how embarrassing). I have had to "catch her" in the act and totally scare her mid stream and tell her "we pee outside" and have not had to deal with this for the last few months (knock on wood).

What kind of training are you doing with Lightening? I would totally advise you to take some obedience classes with him, even if he's had them before with his previous owners. Of course, this will probably strengthen the bond he has with you...but that is okay as long as he knows where he stands in the pack...

Man, you must be a busy house! My kudos to you.

Also, curious, which breeder did you get him from?

One more thing, is he sleeping in a crate? Does he have a safe area to "get away" from all the businesses of the house?


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

It sounds like you are doing pretty much everything right. It does sound like this may just be an adjustment thing. It's only been 2 weeks and as you said he seems to be getting happier each day. I would continue as you are and just give it a bit more time. 

I can't offer you much help about the belly bands. Never used them. Are you talking him out at consistent times? I found my guys liked it best on a schedule so I take them out first thing in the morning, as soon as I get home from work - 5pm, and again around 9:30pm at night. At first I had some accidents but they quickly fell in synch with the schedule.


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

We got both of our dogs a little older (7 months and 11 months). Each took quite a while to adjust. We've had Indie about six months and are beginning to feel like we are seeing her true self now (sweet, silly, cuddly, mischevious). Indie was great from the beginning, but has become more and more happy and relaxed as she has learned our routines. We did have some house training trouble with her that is better now. Dusty ran from my husband at first and was very distrustful of one of the kids. She is still funny with some men, but mostly loves everyone, and my husband is her second favorite after me. I don't know anything about the urination problems you are experiencing with Lightning, but a long adjustment with an older dog (maybe with any dog) is totally normal. Give Lightning time and lots of love and you will see more and more of his personality come out. It sounds like you are doing all the right things.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

DanielBMe, I've wondered about the Havs being able to hold it for a work day, and am glad to read yours are able to do it. How long are you away? So far my Tucker has been fabulous, although I've always had someone come to let him out for a few minutes if I'm gone over 5 hours, but once that someone forgot, and Tucker went for 10 hours without a potty break, and was able to hold it. Such a GOOD boy! I'm not working yet, but plan to in the future.

Sheri


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Connie ,you are on the right track, everytime he meets someone new it should be rewarded with a SPECIAL treat . ie good things happen when they arrive and end when they leave. A lot of dogs have more trouble with men and children in gaining confidence. Get your dog meeting lots of people and other dogs. Here is an article even though it is called Before You Get Your Puppy it is still very informative and is written by the best .ie Dr. Ian Dunbar. http://www.siriuspup.com/pdfs/before_puppy_sirius.pdf


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Hi Connie,

Lightning's very cute! My dog is 2 now, and he still "leaks" when we come home and also occasionally if he's very scared. The vet said there's no problems or infections. When I leave, I keep him in a large exercise pen on the tile so I can wipe it up. It only happens if we're gone more than 4 hours, as he gets way too excited when we come home. I have just accepted the fact that I'm going to have to keep cleaning this up. I'm sure things will get better as time goes on and Lightning feels more secure, especially if he didn't do it at his previous owners house.


----------

